

How to make a hoverboard in real life? - EGreg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTkLaxYmgdE

======
EGreg
I don't get it, why does the hoverboard continue hovering after the hanger is
removed?

~~~
TrevorJ
Because it's a hoax.

~~~
EGreg
How do you know =)

